# 2019 Beavertail Lightning



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2019 Beavertail Lightning being pushed by a Evinrude 250hp G2 (136 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Ram-Line tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad GO9XSE GPS/FF w/NMEA2000 linked to G2, Minn Kota Terrova 24v 80lb i-Pilot w/quick release bracket – batteries & on board battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Atlas Jackplate, G2 digital rigging & steering, labeled switch panel, Lenco trim tabs, removable boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell w/power bubbles, rear bench seat w/removable backrest, gunnel rod storage, gunnel blue LED deck lights, SeaDek pads all along the gunnel walls, center console w/rod holders, bow insulated box, bow storage compartment, anchor locker and navigation lights.

Very well equipped, clean Lightning ready to hit the water today!! Existing transferrable WARRANTY!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $64,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

